# Problems switching to a gateway



## THX1138 (Oct 13, 2022)

Well, we are switching from cable internet to a gateway internet. The problem is that the gateway (T Mobile) is that it restricts Chronicles and other sites.
But when I reconnect back to the cable net, all is fine. No problems. 
We'll cable net for another few weeks before it is disconnected, and we well be on the gateway, with no Chronicles.

The page might load (usually a blank page), and if it does load, you can't interact with it, can't log in.
Other sites might load images, but no text or it might load but you can't interact with it.

This is across all devices and all web browsers, so I know it's the gateway. 

Any advice out there? I well be calling T-Mobile to see if it can be solved.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KiraAnn (Oct 14, 2022)

Have you tried a VPN?


----------



## THX1138 (Oct 14, 2022)

Not yet, but that's on the "to try" list. Going to call CS first to see if they can do something on their side.


----------



## Swank (Oct 14, 2022)

I had a problem with loading on Chrons and the webmaster had to adjust something on the site.


----------



## THX1138 (Oct 15, 2022)

Swank said:


> I had a problem with loading on Chrons and the webmaster had to adjust something on the site.


How did you contact them @Swank ?


----------



## Swank (Oct 15, 2022)

THX1138 said:


> How did you contact them @Swank ?


I pm'd a mod.


----------



## THX1138 (Oct 16, 2022)

OK. So, we got this gateway to finally work. Here is a rundown of what was needed for us.

1. Apparently, the gateway had missing and incomplete firmware that needed to be taken care of. This kind of helped, but not much.

2. Upgraded our security software to highest package level. This included additional system and app updates and the addition of a, VPN.
     The updates streamed lined the system as a whole, including increasing the gateway speed also. And the VPN now gets me back here to Chons.

Only took a day and a half. One thing led to the next, then to the next, then to the next...

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 16, 2022)

Sometimes ISP's can be really bad at keeping DNS records (ie, current internet web addresses) and more than once we've had issues of a particular ISP not keep their records updated, leaving visitors going to an error page, if that. Sometimes I can try and help by refreshing the DNS time records on the server, to prompt the ISP to accept the new and current address, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## THX1138 (Oct 16, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> Sometimes ISP's can be really bad at keeping DNS records (ie, current internet web addresses) and more than once we've had issues of a particular ISP not keep their records updated, leaving visitors going to an error page, if that. Sometimes I can try and help by refreshing the DNS time records on the server, to prompt the ISP to accept the new and current address, but it doesn't always work.


Yea, Tela communications and all tend to be very messed up! Thats why I got out of it back in the 90's.
It works on cable net, but not on the gateway without a day spent! Then again, each provider is different so, it's a hit or miss at times.
Thanks, good sir! This site is, like a new family to me. 
Great site and many other writers to learn from in mastering storytelling, including yourself!


----------



## THX1138 (Nov 16, 2022)

So! Well, the gate way did not work for us at all. Even though we are in a city, we had a strong but intermittent signal. Go figure.
We are now back to cable internet. Hit or miss. If you don't give it a try, you'll never learn.


----------

